
What Have We Learned from the PDP-11? - rubayeet
https://dave.cheney.net/2017/12/04/what-have-we-learned-from-the-pdp-11
======
whitten
The assembly language that I learned in class was PDP-11. It is an interesting
architecture as the machine language is human understandable (to a point) such
as the only difference between an add instruction and a subtract instruction
is that one bit is 0 (for add) and 1 (for subtract).

Most of the unique pointer math of C happened because they mapped directly
into PDP-11 assembly language, such as var++ or *var++ or --var etc.

